# تخيل نفسك my rock



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 مارس 2011)

اوقات من كتر حبنا للمنتدى
بنشوف ناس تنفع لاماكن معينه فى المنتدى يعنى مشرف 
او نائب مدير او محاور
بس طبعا كل مكان من دول لازم يكون ليه مقومات معينه
يعنى نائب المدير مثلا لازم يكون عنده قدره على حل المشاكل بين الاعضاء
ويقدر يتصرف فى اى مشكله ويقدر يوجه الاعضاء الجدد
والمشرف لازم يكون متابع كويس لقسم معين
ونشاطه واضح فيه
والمحاور لازم يكون مثقف وبيقرى كتيير
فتخيل نفسك ادمن المنتدى ده
وجه الوقت انك ترشح
نائب مدير 
ومشرف 
ومحاور
اختر واحد فقط لكل رتبه
من غير الممكن ان تختار اكثر من 1 لكل رتبه
مع العلم ان رتبة النائب لازم تكون المشرفين
ورتبة المشرف والمحاور لازم تكون من المباركين
دقق اؤى فى المنتدى واختر لنا 3 شخصيات تستحق هذه الاماكن

*********

تنويه بسيط : الموضوع ده مجرد تخيلات جه فى دماغى
وحبيت اشارككم بيه
​


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2011)

*الحمدلله خيالى مش واسع 
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (18 مارس 2011)

*هههههه كل المشرفين والإشراف العام في الموضوع*
*اعتبري نفسك انتهيتي هههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 مارس 2011)

*انا ياااااااااااااادوب اتخيلت نفسي الادمن او ماي روك شوفت اسمي كده بشرطه*


----------



## oesi no (18 مارس 2011)

*كانت كويسة يا عينى 
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (18 مارس 2011)

*الزعيم جا كمان ههههههه العملية كبرت اووووي*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مارس 2011)

فتخيل نفسك ادمن المنتدى ده
*هههههههههههههههههه استرها علينا يارب*
 وجه الوقت انك ترشح

*وماله رشح الانفلونزا مش ارحم من كده 30:*

 نائب مدير 
*كأنك بتوصفينى ههههههههههههه
لا بجد الكفاءات كتير مش عارف :hlp:*
 ومشرف
* تاسونى كوينا* 
 ومحاور
*Nancy 2 *

*شوفتينى وانا مدير يابت يا كوكو ههههههههه
طبعا انتى بلطجتى علينا انه يكون اسم واحد بس*​


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2011)

حذاري من ترشيح اي شخص ليس في رتبته الحالية 

نسيتي يا سويتي ان الترشيح عندنا بالتوصيت و المشرفين سوياً يختارون وجبة جديدة من المشرفين؟
المحاورين يكونون بالترشيح من مشرفين الاقسام الحوارية و العضوية المباركة بالترشيح حسب المعرفة.
يعني اي حد ممكن يكون ماي روك و مفيهاش اي صعوبة..


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *هههههه كل المشرفين والإشراف العام في الموضوع*
> *اعتبري نفسك انتهيتي هههههههه*



خاف على لونك و خليك محضر خير


----------



## oesi no (18 مارس 2011)

*سيب الشعب يحلم ياروك
الاحلام ببلاش
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *انا ياااااااااااااادوب اتخيلت نفسي الادمن او ماي روك شوفت اسمي كده بشرطه*



تخيلاتك ستصبح واقع عن قريب...


----------



## oesi no (18 مارس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> تخيلاتك ستصبح واقع عن قريب...


*  الزعيم ابو قلب كبير مش هيخليك تستنى كتير :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *شوفتينى وانا مدير يابت يا كوكو ههههههههه
> طبعا انتى بلطجتى علينا انه يكون اسم واحد بس*​



حسابك في قسم المشرفين و في المرتب :act23:


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *سيب الشعب يحلم ياروك
> الاحلام ببلاش
> ههههههههههه
> *​



خليه يحلم، بس بوجودي و بإشرافي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مارس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> حسابك في قسم المشرفين و في المرتب :act23:


*هههههههههههههههه
ليه بس ياروك انا موافقة ترقينى هنا مش لازم نستنى* :new6:
*مرتبى لالالالالالالالا :94:*​


----------



## The Antiochian (18 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههه انعدوا من تونس ومصر في المنتدى يا روك*


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *هههههههههههه انعدوا من تونس ومصر في المنتدى يا روك*


لو سألت المشرفين هاقولولك ان ليا اصول قذافية


----------



## sony_33 (18 مارس 2011)

*انا لو ادمن المنتدى دة
حخاف من الثورة المضادة وحساوى المشرفين مع المباركين
وححاسب المشرفين واعرف رصيد مشاركتهم منين من خيالهم ولا من خيال الشعب المقهور
مساء الفل يا زعيم
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *انا لو ادمن المنتدى دة
> حخاف من الثورة المضادة وحساوى المشرفين مع المباركين
> وححاسب المشرفين واعرف رصيد مشاركتهم منين من خيالهم ولا من خيال الشعب المقهور
> مساء الفل يا زعيم
> ...



بالعكس، المشرفين هيكونوا كبش الفداء، لانهم اول المتصادمين مع الثوار.
اغلب مشاكل الاعضاء مع المشرفين و ليست معي و الحر تكفيه الاشارة :t31:
مساك عسل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

*هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*
*يا مواضعيك يا زوملتي*
*شوفي بقا انا اتعرض عليا طبعا اني ابقا احمريكا وابقا منورة كده بالاحمر بما اني روكا مؤنث هههههههه*:gy0000:
*اول حاجة هعملها افكر اخلي المنتدي فاضي من الاعضاء بس ماعدا انتي يا زوملتي عشان بحب اخد راحتي ههههه تاني حاجة بقا اخليكي احمريكا زيي بقا واي عضو هيجي يقدم فروض الطاعة والولاء ههههههه*:gy0000:

*هفكر تاني بقا واجيلك*:99:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> حسابك في قسم المشرفين و في المرتب :act23:


*ده علي اساس انك بتدينا مرتبات:ranting:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ده علي اساس انك بتدينا مرتبات:ranting:*​


*ههههههههههههههههه
انا باخد يابت :ura1:
*​


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2011)

اتعرض عليكِ تكوني حمراوية من الضرب مش من الترقية
مش تكملي ماجستير الاول و بعدين تصيري ادمن؟
الادمنية لازم عندهم دكتوراه فما فوق..


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ده علي اساس انك بتدينا مرتبات:ranting:*​





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> انا باخد يابت :ura1:
> *​



فضحتونا قدام الناس


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> انا باخد يابت :ura1:
> *​


*اخسسسسسسسسسس من ورايا يا بت:smil8:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اخسسسسسسسسسس من ورايا يا بت:smil8:*​


*قسم الترانيم مكلف ههههههههه
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> اتعرض عليكِ تكوني حمراوية من الضرب مش من الترقية
> مش تكملي ماجستير الاول و بعدين تصيري ادمن؟
> الادمنية لازم عندهم دكتوراه فما فوق..


*نو مانا من النوع اللي بينط مش بتفرق معاه الدرجات دي:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> فضحتونا قدام الناس


*فين بس يا روك*
*محدش فاهم حاجة:smile01*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مارس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> فضحتونا قدام الناس


*:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:
دى روكا يا زعيم
اطرد اطرد ههههههه
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *قسم الترانيم مكلف ههههههههه
> *​


*ده علي اساس مكيسر وكده*:gun:
*واحنا كمان مكلللللللف مش كفاية شغالين نعمل في مسابقات:nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:
> دى روكا يا زعيم
> اطرد اطرد ههههههه
> *​


*بقا كدددددددددددددده*
*بتضحي بيا كده عيني عينك*
*طييييييييييييب محرومة من اللي بالي بالك:smil8:*​


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2011)

البت الي عملت الموضوع اختفت..
اللهم استرها..


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مارس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> البت الي عملت الموضوع اختفت..
> اللهم استرها..


*ههههههههههههههه
عمالة تصلى بعيد عن الموضوع ياروك
بتشوف نتيجة عملتها :smile01
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> البت الي عملت الموضوع اختفت..
> اللهم استرها..


*ههههههههههههه*
*نو نو بتظبط موضوع تاني ليا عشان خلاص هبقا احمريكا:smil16:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *الحمدلله خيالى مش واسع
> *​


خلاص نحاول نوسعه :closedeye
​


The Antiochian قال:


> *هههههه كل المشرفين والإشراف العام في الموضوع*
> *اعتبري نفسك انتهيتي هههههههه*


هههههههههههه
مش انا الى انتهى ld:​


lo siento_mucho قال:


> *انا ياااااااااااااادوب اتخيلت نفسي الادمن او ماي روك شوفت اسمي كده بشرطه*


ههههههههههههههه اوعى تتخيلى تانى ​


oesi no قال:


> *كانت كويسة يا عينى
> *​


كنت ومازلت كويسه :gy0000:
​


The Antiochian قال:


> *الزعيم جا كمان ههههههه العملية كبرت اووووي*



منور الموضوع تحت ههههههههههه
​


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2011)

البت عايشة بس لساتها في الصفحة الاولى..


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> فتخيل نفسك ادمن المنتدى ده
> *هههههههههههههههههه استرها علينا يارب*
> وجه الوقت انك ترشح
> 
> ...


تصدقى هتبقى عسل باللون الاحمر هههههههههههه
عقبالى :D​


My Rock قال:


> حذاري من ترشيح اي شخص ليس في رتبته الحالية
> 
> نسيتي يا سويتي ان الترشيح عندنا بالتوصيت و المشرفين سوياً يختارون وجبة جديدة من المشرفين؟
> المحاورين يكونون بالترشيح من مشرفين الاقسام الحوارية و العضوية المباركة بالترشيح حسب المعرفة.
> يعني اي حد ممكن يكون ماي روك و مفيهاش اي صعوبة..


فين الديمقراطيه يا روووك :t9:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> البت عايشة بس لساتها في الصفحة الاولى..


*ههههههههههه*
*ربنا ينتعها بالسلامة يا زعيم:mus13:*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 مارس 2011)

*شايفين بعد ماعملت عملتها 
وشها بقى عامل إزاى







كلنا نقول لا
ههههههههههههههههه

خلاص ياروك محدش هيعمل كدة تانى​*


----------



## جيلان (18 مارس 2011)

> يعنى نائب المدير مثلا لازم يكون عنده قدره على حل المشاكل بين الاعضاء
> ويقدر يتصرف فى اى مشكله ويقدر يوجه الاعضاء الجدد
> والمشرف لازم يكون متابع كويس لقسم معين
> ونشاطه واضح فيه
> والمحاور لازم يكون مثقف وبيقرى كتيير



يا لهوى يا كوكى بالسرعة دى قدرتى تعرفى كل مميزاتى :w00t:
طب والى شايف فى نفسه كل دول مع بعض يترئى يبقى اييه :smile01


----------



## Rosetta (18 مارس 2011)

*روعة الموضوع 
بعدين يا سلاااااااااااام على إسمي في الأحمر :smile02
شوفوا كيف طالع Rosetta 
حلو صح :99:
​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 مارس 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *انا لو ادمن المنتدى دة
> حخاف من الثورة المضادة وحساوى المشرفين مع المباركين
> وححاسب المشرفين واعرف رصيد مشاركتهم منين من خيالهم ولا من خيال الشعب المقهور
> مساء الفل يا زعيم
> ...


كويس انك مش ادمن هههههههه
مساء السكر يا سونى ​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*
> *يا مواضعيك يا زوملتي*
> *شوفي بقا انا اتعرض عليا طبعا اني ابقا احمريكا وابقا منورة كده بالاحمر بما اني روكا مؤنث هههههههه*:gy0000:
> *اول حاجة هعملها افكر اخلي المنتدي فاضي من الاعضاء بس ماعدا انتي يا زوملتي عشان بحب اخد راحتي ههههه تاني حاجة بقا اخليكي احمريكا زيي بقا واي عضو هيجي يقدم فروض الطاعة والولاء ههههههه*:gy0000:
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه
هنطير انا وانتى اول ناس من هنا ههههههههههه
​


My Rock قال:


> البت الي عملت الموضوع اختفت..
> اللهم استرها..


انا هووووووووووووووووون بس براقب الموقف هههههههههه​


+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> عمالة تصلى بعيد عن الموضوع ياروك
> بتشوف نتيجة عملتها :smile01
> *​


لا مش بخااااااااااااف انا يا ننوسه ld:
​


My Rock قال:


> البت عايشة بس لساتها في الصفحة الاولى..


عاوز تخلص منى يا روك ولا ايه
 :heat::heat::heat:
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ​
> ههههههههههههههههه
> هنطير انا وانتى اول ناس من هنا ههههههههههه
> ​


*هههههههههههه *
*عيب عليكي هو انا برضه تفوتني حاجة زي دي:t39:*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 مارس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *شايفين بعد ماعملت عملتها
> وشها بقى عامل إزاى
> 
> 
> ...


:fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops:
البيبى ده ولد وانا بنت ههههههههههههههههه
​


جيلان قال:


> يا لهوى يا كوكى بالسرعة دى قدرتى تعرفى كل مميزاتى :w00t:
> طب والى شايف فى نفسه كل دول مع بعض يترئى يبقى اييه :smile01


عشرة عمر ياجيلى لازم اعرف :fun_lol:
​


Rosetta قال:


> *روعة الموضوع
> بعدين يا سلاااااااااااام على إسمي في الأحمر :smile02
> شوفوا كيف طالع Rosetta
> حلو صح :99:
> ​*


ربنا يخليكى يا روزيتا بس خدى اسمى جنبك هههههههههههههه

*SwEetY KoKeY*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ربنا يخليكى يا روزيتا بس خدى اسمى جنبك هههههههههههههه
> 
> *SwEetY KoKeY*​


*اخسسسسسسسسسسسس عليكي
**مش تاخديني انا كمان جبنك يا زومل:ura1:
**+Roka_Jesus+
الله شكلي حلو جدا:ura1:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مارس 2011)

* +Bent El3dra+

انتوا مش نفس درجة الاحمر 
انا اهو نفس اللون :heat:
هههههههههه
*​


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2011)

كفايا تخيلات
يالا نرجع للواقع و كل واحد يرجع لقسمه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 مارس 2011)

هعمل طلب لعضو غلبان عندي كدة اسمو كيرلس


----------



## Rosetta (18 مارس 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops:
> 
> ​
> :fun_lol:
> ...





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اخسسسسسسسسسسسس عليكي
> **مش تاخديني انا كمان جبنك يا زومل:ura1:
> **+Roka_Jesus+
> الله شكلي حلو جدا:ura1:*​





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> * +Bent El3dra+
> 
> انتوا مش نفس درجة الاحمر
> انا اهو نفس اللون :heat:
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه
حلووووووووووووووين قوي بالأحمر :t33:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> كفايا تخيلات
> يالا نرجع للواقع و كل واحد يرجع لقسمه


*نووووووووووووووووو مش هنتنازل علي الاحمرار:99:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> حلووووووووووووووين قوي بالأحمر :t33:​*


*هيييييييييييييييييييييه*
*اهو شهد شاهد من اهلها:new6:*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 مارس 2011)

*انا هافصل كل الاعضاء والمشرفين والادارة

وبعدين ادخل قسم المباركين واعمل موضوع افتقاد

هاتوحشوني يا جماعة ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *انا هافصل كل الاعضاء والمشرفين والادارة
> 
> وبعدين ادخل قسم المباركين واعمل موضوع افتقاد
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*التجديد مطلوب برضه:fun_lol:*​


----------

